# Need advice on setting up my Home Theater



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I am setting up my new home theater and have some questions about speaker placement.

I am replacing my current 5.1 setup which consists of a 52" rear projection TV...some old Kenwood floor standing speakers for the fronts, JBL sub, and Infinity center channel. I have two in-ceiling speakers directly over the couch for the rears.

I am putting in a ceiling mounted projector and will have a 120" screen. I am putting in an Onkyo 705 receiver that is capable of doing 7.1. My new speakers are Klipsch: WF-35 fronts, WC-24 center, WS-24 for surrounds. Will still be using JBL sub for right now.

My couch is about 16' from the front wall.

Here is where I need help. I don't have a good place to put the WS-24 surrounds...except for the back wall. That is about 12' away. (This is a big open finished basement). Will that be too far away...or do you guys think that will sound okay? The WS-24 surrounds are supposed to have good sound dispersement...so I am hoping that will help.

Let's say you guys say that is okay and they are not too far back. Can I use my current in-ceiling speakers for 7.1? They are right above the couch. I don't know how that would work with the rear speakers being so far back.

The Onkyo 705 does have the Audyssey system which helps setup the surround system. 

I appreciate your feedback on this.

Thanks,

Troy


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would suggest you experiment. Try temporarily putting the backs on stands or anything that will substitute for stands and see how they sound. Hook up the cieling speakers also and go through a few different combinations of placement and you will find the place where they sound best to you. Remember if you have THX and plan to go with that kind of set up they suggest the rears be no more than 4 foot apart. Have fun and experiment, that's what I do.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Simply hang the speakers from the ceiling using small chain or cable. This will get them closer to the rear seating without having to over drive them to reach the area you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Those ideas are good....but the WAF is the biggest factor here.

I will just have to test and see what it sounds like. The more I talk to the wife, the less choices I see.

Personally, I think the ceiling speakers will not work well if my rears are that far back. I think they could drown out the rear speakers. Although I do not know that for sure...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Another alternative would be to mount your ceiling speakers further back in the ceiling..and use them as your rear speakers, and put the side surrounds on high stands..

There is generally very little sound going to rear speakers, with most movies, so any tonal differences won't be as noticeable..


----------

